# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Anyone From SC?

## Carolinaluvr

I live in Upstate SC, would like to know a few other herpers around!

----------


## nimblykimbly

Well, I'm next door in NC!  :Smile:  Hi neighbor!

----------


## arialmt

That near Clover?

----------


## Mike41793

I wish!

----------


## Denial

Im also in the upstate

----------


## SCPhrogDog

Columbia

----------


## kill go

Hey....I'm from the Red Rose city, Baby LA..... Lancaster....

----------


## Imogensheep

Greenville

----------


## Tigerhawk

Winnsboro sc.

----------

